# Monster ITX open air case- Bellardo Brutal



## ST.o.CH (Nov 4, 2015)

Greetings fellow members,

Here starts my side story of open air case type.

After drawing sketches of motorcycles since 1989 until "I still have the bug", finally I managed to find a way to make it happen, at least I´m expecting finish this one.

Start the case with the mobo tray and two holes for the psu, notice that I managed to make an itx motherboard from a micro atx by cutting the right place to 17 cm times 17 cm.

Please do not bored with background pictures à là "chaos and creation".

















This is not a Transformer face, is actually the lower fairing before take form.




After.














In detail.













Double cradle frame in aluminium.








Take form and showing the tools that made for.




Tridimensional style.







Weird.




One piece of sheet pour le baquet.




Ensemble the parts.
























The wheel, to be or not to be.











That´s all for the moment,

For the record, this is mean to be a representation of a motorcycle and not a real motorcycle with all in, by the reason that some parts will be excluded.

Thanks and have a nice day .


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 5, 2015)

Can't wait to see it finished! I like it!


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Nov 5, 2015)

Lordie, looked at first like a viking boat destined for Valhalla. I dread to think how much of the world's alluminium stock is in your hands


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 5, 2015)

subbed. interesting to see final product. but it looks awesome


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 5, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> Can't wait to see it finished! I like it!


Thanks @adulaamin 


redundantslurs said:


>


Thanks @redundantslurs 


RCoon said:


> Lordie, looked at first like a viking boat destined for Valhalla. I dread to think how much of the world's alluminium stock is in your hands


Thanks @RCoon , I have enough to make one or two, but no worries, my supplier has plenty aluminium stock as well as brass and copper, all as far as twenty kilometers away from me, cheers.


night.fox said:


> subbed. interesting to see final product. but it looks awesome


Thanks @night.fox .

Appreciated.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 6, 2015)

Greetings folks.

Update for the present day, November the fifth of two K fifteen plus one more day.

Ongoing with the primal Bellardo work,

This time I managed to make the bike tank in 4mm thick aluminium and the frontal headlight on the same piece.

Made a plate for the 3,5" hdd just below the tank, the same sheet connects the seat along with the frame.

Changed the position of the frame to a bit more friendly position.

The pictures in the following lines after this one.

Working on screwless system for the dynamic drive.




The drills 2 mm, 6,5 mm, 10,5 mm and 13 mm plus the deep holes in the hood block for stabilization drill.
















Done,




The other side,




Preparation the sheet for the witchcraft,




Voodoo,




This piece of sheet has to much visibility, time for evolution,




The parts together, the frame saw it´s position moved to the front and down on the back side, on the front side has raised the position.

























Last one.





The project is taking shape little by little, but still lots of work to come.

Thanks and have a nice day, cheers.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 6, 2015)

Subbing for more @ST.o.CH awesomeness!


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 6, 2015)

Did anybody catch the part where he said he chopped a mATX mobo down to ITX size? He's not expecting the hardware to work, is he?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 6, 2015)

CJCerny said:


> Did anybody catch the part where he said he chopped a mATX mobo down to ITX size? He's not expecting the hardware to work, is he?


Uh, no. He chopped it down to use it as a template. It's not wise to use your final parts in a workshop full of metal shavings, best to use a placeholder part and put your final parts in/on the case when it's finished. ST.o.CH knows what he's doing, this isn't his first rodeo.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 6, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Subbing for more @ST.o.CH awesomeness!


Thanks for stopping by bro.


CJCerny said:


> Did anybody catch the part where he said he chopped a mATX mobo down to ITX size? He's not expecting the hardware to work, is he?


I did it because I need an itx board as a model to this project, also the board died a while ago and is socket pga 370 with ddr1 so no problem.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 19, 2015)

Greetings,

Update of the week.

This time I worked in the double frame, by polishing but is not good yet, need to find a better solution.
The front received a part of the fairing, as well as the sides too.
Also managed to make the peg feet, the triangles and knobs




































































Last one.




Until then, 
Have a nice day,
.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 4, 2015)

Greetings,

Update with the wheel,

This last two weeks I started the wheel and the first model didn´t went well, then I start wondering about the wheel, the pros and the cons then I realize the wheel doesn´t  need to be perfect, after all is only a representation of a real one, downsized to half, 17" to eight and half inches.

For the tire I shopped down one Michelin 2CT 130/60-13" to +/- 140/+/-40-8,5" which is half than 17" from superbike,
It was starting  to be frustrating seeking a 110/60-6,5" tire and I wasn´t in a mood to wait almost two months ( Christmas and New year slow things) to get one from China.

The RIM spokes




First ensemble with the RIM rays bolted to the wheel hub, used one old plastic card to mark the edges to fit inside the rim. 




Fits well.
The hoop was made through two molds made in mahogany to give shape, after I made two discs with 19 holes to connect the rim to the tire.




A closer look.








The first, born to be obsolete (prototype of an idea).




Didn´t bored finish it, was wrong and ugly with those parallel rays.




The outside screws made with 1/8" fittings, more like it.




Better.








on the left last week, on the right the right.











Hand made, custom design.











The tire shopped down from 42 cm outside diameter to 34 cm outside diameter,




Was,




Still a Michelin,




Marriage,




The wheel is not completed, just to see how it will be,












The pack, type A with classical drive position,







Type B, more aggressive with space for two exhaust pipes,




Next time I´ll try to finish the wheel, then the front with the look of my avatar(or close to it).

I hope you guys like my work and thank you for reading,



Until then.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2015)

WFT



I wish you lived in my basement, then I could call you up whenever I needed some metalwork done. Most cases are just cases, even the cool ones, but this looks absolutely ballers.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 5, 2015)

Frick said:


> WFT
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you lived in my basement, then I could call you up whenever I needed some metalwork done. Most cases are just cases, even the cool ones, but this looks absolutely ballers.


Thanks @Frick, appreciated.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2015)

Subbed for another great @ST.o.CH project!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 6, 2015)

Norton said:


> Subbed for another great @ST.o.CH project!


Glad to see you here Bill, 
Thanks for stopping by,


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 17, 2015)

Greetings,

Update with the front.

This last two weeks I managed to make the front in the way that appears a bit like my avatar, but isn´t ready yet, I can feel that is something missing, I´m saving the rest of the front for the next year, to give time enough to cook some way better.

The wheel is in standby mode until it rains a good solution to it.

for the last a small view of the rear...

The pictures,
The acrylic was heated in the oven of my house, this is the result after 170ºC,




Starting to cut the eyes in the two acrylic plates, by making a few holes with the drill and then with the jigsaw, to prevent the jigsaw blade burn and stop work.







The other eyes




In detail, the screw head is about six millimeters diameter,




Placing the pieces in other positions to see symmetrical defects,










Start to look something,




The suffering of the paper tape,




The front without suffering joined the Pack,
















The screen is covered with paper tape, can´t take the risk of scratch it,


























Rear view










The look of a representation of a superbike, under construction,











That´s all for now,

Thanks for reading

Until then,

Oh, ...  and Merry Christmas


----------



## peche (Dec 17, 2015)

so much happiness in this POST!


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2015)

I got excited to see another ST.o.CH build, but I had no idea it would be this good.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 17, 2015)

peche said:


> so much happiness in this POST!


Thanks @peche, it should be all about it, life would be better to everyone.



xvi said:


> I got excited to see another ST.o.CH build, but I had no idea it would be this good.


Thanks @xvi, just saw that you became a TPU member on my birthday, nine years ago, have said that you are very welcome.


----------



## peche (Dec 17, 2015)

i love fast bikes... this one will be insane i bet


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 17, 2015)

peche said:


> i love fast bikes... this one will be insane i bet


But will run only next to a screen monitor... with video cable


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 17, 2015)

It's so awesome I can't wait for your next update!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 17, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> It's so awesome I can't wait for your next update!


Thanks @adulaamin, appreciated.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 30, 2015)

Greetings folks,

Update with the rear and mono arm of the bike.

Since last two weeks I managed to make the mono arm, finished the rear ( fabrication the parts ), and find a way to fix the tire to the wheel, however forgot to take pictures of ongoing work.

Also had the bike disassembled to reorganize the entire build.

The following pictures.





























Detailed views of mono arm,



















As well the baquet finished, in terms of fabrication.




























Top view,





That´s all for this year,

For the next time is going to be the exhaust pipes and the engine can be one  V twin or one V four depending of blocs width.

Thanks for reading and have a nice day everyday.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

Very Interesting build


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 31, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Very Interesting build


Thanks @DarthBaggins, appreciated.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi, fellow members, there´s been a while since last update, almost two months.

Didn´t  post before because at the time I hadn´t enough material to put here as a work in progress, well... not even now, but as this thread was falling to second page, I needed to do something, and here I am.

My apologies.

Moving on to present,

Happy Saint Valentine´s day, wherever you are at this point someone from Portugal is wishing you a good day with your soulmate .

Today I bring small modifications in deposit tank, feet holder ( don´t know the right term, translator failing ), and made the calibration of the bike, also made the spider that holds the front to the tank, strengthening the structure in that point.

The pictures on below.




This tank version is more appealing and fits quite well on this prototype philosophy,




As well as the baquet,










This picture reminds me a cat ready for the hunt,




The central line where the sides meet is fixed, thanks to the geometry.




Under development,







Wondering about the things I could cook if I could get my hands in cnc machinery rather than just ordinary hand tools, more power and less time to accomplish, who wonders, just lol for now.




















This project is by true the second part of my apprentice and will increase my learning curvature in terms of metal work, and after the tridimensional  forms will come the two dimensional forms, aka the paint.

Thanks for reading and have a nice Saint Valentine´s day.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 15, 2016)

Holy cow, what an update; it's looking great!


----------



## Kevin-HTPC (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, that is some impressive metal work!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 15, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Holy cow, what an update; it's looking great!


Thanks for the gift bro, appreciated.



Kevin-HTPC said:


> Wow, that is some impressive metal work!


Thank you very much @Kevin-HTPC , appreciated.

Check this out,
Bellardo since 1994


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 15, 2016)

One word.

SICK!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 16, 2016)

taz420nj said:


> One word.
> 
> SICK!


Thanks @taz420nj, appreciated.


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 16, 2016)

ST.o.CH said:


> Thanks @taz420nj, appreciated.



If you had banged that out on a CNC it would be cool.  The fact that you're drafting it and cutting/forming it all freehand is just amazing.  That's some serious talent man, and it's a dying craft in this age of computerized everything.. Hope you get your kids and grandkids to love it too.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 16, 2016)

taz420nj said:


> If you had banged that out on a CNC it would be cool.  The fact that you're drafting it and cutting/forming it all freehand is just amazing.  That's some serious talent man, and it's a dying craft in this age of computerized everything.. Hope you get your kids and grandkids to love it too.


Yeah, it would be awesome if I could make some parts in cnc, because that fact would allowed me to speed up my projects in terms of making structural parts, like motherboard trays hdd and ssd cages, for ex., and free me only to dedicate myself in artistic parts.
The negative side of the question is I cannot meet deadlines.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 18, 2016)

SICK build.

so youre planning all intake from front and all exhaust from behind? You gonna install pipe as well? It will look cool.

anyway, looking at it its really interesting and very cool build


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 18, 2016)

Interesting project.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 18, 2016)

night.fox said:


> SICK build.
> 
> so youre planning all intake from front and all exhaust from behind? You gonna install pipe as well? It will look cool.
> 
> anyway, looking at it its really interesting and very cool build


Thanks @night.fox, as far as now it is going to be intake in front and exhaust in the rear with representation of exhaust pipes.



Peter1986C said:


> Interesting project.


Thanks for the support @Peter1986C .


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 18, 2016)

How you manage to envision this multi-parts mesh in your head, then on paper, and make it real, is beyond me. 

2 thumbs up for the Bellardo !


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 18, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> How you manage to envision this multi-parts mesh in your head, then on paper, and make it real, is beyond me.
> 
> 2 thumbs up for the Bellardo !


It is not hard, first I draw few sketches, then when I start the building stage I am going watching to eventual proporcional mistakes and always try to see what can be improved, do the same step in diferent times, for ex. try to see the same issue in diferent days and as is impossible to make a 101% picture two times the result is always not the same.
Also counts the fact I spend more and more time working with tools in order I am going to know them a bit more each time I take it,
The imagination is about dots, I put one here, other overthere and when there are enough I make bridges, from this to an idea is a blink of an eye.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 19, 2016)

ST.o.CH said:


> The imagination is about dots, I put one here, other overthere and when there are enough I make bridges, from this to an idea is a blink of an eye.



Soooo, it's all about connecting the dots, ok !

Then how comes this is as far as i can go ? 






Once again, good work


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 20, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> Soooo, it's all about connecting the dots, ok !
> 
> Then how comes this is as far as i can go ?
> 
> ...


About connecting the dots, the dots itself doesn´t mean in physical way, the closest should be critical points or joints in build stage.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2016)

WOW, thats dedication, Very creative, and interesting......Next build...?....


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 20, 2016)

ST.o.CH said:


> About connecting the dots, the dots itself doesn´t mean in physical way, the closest should be critical points or joints in build stage.



I obvisously missed your dot.....er.....i mean your point 

I stand corrected


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 20, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> WOW, thats dedication, Very creative, and interesting......Next build...?....


You are not the first person telling me to make a bike for my kids, is not forgotten.


blobster21 said:


> I obvisously missed your dot.....er.....i mean your point
> 
> I stand corrected


No worries @blobster21, I´m fine with it .
It ends up as good criticism.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 12, 2016)

Greetings,

Time for an update with the base which will secure the wheel to the bike.

This month I manage to improve the wheel with some polystyrene resin as well the screws with brass nuts.

The base follows the asymmetric  design of the mono arm.
This time it shows the electric tools that made the hard work while the hands toke the pictures.
The pictures on below.
The feet in 4mm thick.




Bending.







Cutting the excess.




Sanding, the slow version.




More cutting.




Sanding, the fast way.




Before mount.




First test, looks promising.







The big picture, ongoing...




Tire holder in detail, the one...




Torx screws with m4 brass nuts sanded.




Tire holder in detail, the second...




The big picture, side B, still ongoing...




Bottom plate and the cutting machine.




Full ensemble.










Without hands.



















Last one on the ground.




That´s all for now.

Thank you for reading, and stay tuned for more 100% handcrafting.

Cheers.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 14, 2016)

Greetings everyone,

Time for exhaust pipes, but before I have the pleasure to announce the Cooler Master Portugal as entered to my team on this project, my special thanks to Sofia Mota from Cooler Master Portugal.
This also means that I am on the Cooler Master World Series 2016 competition with the Bellardo ZMR 500 V4.





http://community.coolermaster.com/index.php/topic/16566-bellardo-zmr-500-v4-100-handcraft/

Now the work itself, tubing made in stainless steel mesh an inch, exhaust pipes made in aluminium and acrylic.

Lots of work and very few words, graphics on below.







First ensemble test.













First V4 configuration, the top exhaust pipes are displayed in tandem.










When I had the tandem idea I thought that was a good idea, but now I have my doubts.

Stay close and have a nice day.

Cheers.


----------



## redundantslurs (Apr 14, 2016)

Every time I get an update alert on this build, I get so happy. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 18, 2016)

redundantslurs said:


> Every time I get an update alert on this build, I get so happy. Keep up the awesome work.


Thank you very much for your support @redundantslurs.

Update with the new and classical position exhaust pipes.

Since last time I managed to change the exhaust system in order to look more pleasant, however the silencers weren´t all equal and I did some new ones.

Also forgot to take more pictures before move to next step.

Few of them for now.













Thank you for your support and do not forget to have a nice day.

Cheers.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 20, 2016)

Greetings, 

Last time I left the front behind because I was improve it, and so turns out more like my avatar, for now the middle section in stainless steel mesh and the usb 3.0 eyes. 

At the same post the instrumental panel, aka Asus ROG front panel, didn´t test yet, only saw the box pictures. 

The pictures on below.





























Still some issues to solve, but nothing special, almost there. 

Thank you for your support and have a nice day.

Cheers.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 15, 2016)

Greetings everyone, there´s been a while since last post.

Since last time I went to Saudi Arabia to work and now I´m back in vacations.

Sometimes life is a mystery and turns out to unexpected.

And now, after almost half an year comes one update.

Today I bring the Cooler Master gear for the Bellardo.

My many thanks to Sofia Mota and Cooler Master Portugal.
The pack.




Cooler Master V750, a small atx psu with gold certification and full modular.
Comes with all flat design cables and unique style.



















One of the world´s best thermal compound.




The coolers, V8 GTS from Cooler Master will do for the heads of the V4 engine, You´ll get the idea.
As well they are pretty awesome for modding without losing cooling performance.







Last photo shows the right V8 prepared to embrace the gpu.





"That´s all folks" said the Bug(s) Bunny.
My apologies for the time gap I say.

Have a nice day.
BTW is good to be back.


----------



## mad_mic3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Good to see some good old old skool modding happening
if its ok with you, ill add a link over on ocau


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 17, 2016)

mad_mic3 said:


> Good to see some good old old skool modding happening
> if its ok with you, ill add a link over on ocau


First of all welcome to techpowerup forum mad_mic3,
That´s all ok.
Thanks for let me know.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2016)

Why the hell wasnt i told about this build?.......

Ticks all the boxes for me......proper craftsmans skills, computers and bikes. A match made in heaven. I genuinely cant wait for the next update.........(wake me up if im sleeping please.)


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 17, 2016)

Parabéns pelo trabalho que fizeste até agora, muito bom! (Sorry guys, but I'm congratulating a fellow Portuguese in our language, hope that you don't mind!)


----------



## xvi (Nov 17, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I'm congratulating a fellow Portuguese in our language








It's a pretty amazing build.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Why the hell wasnt i told about this build?.......
> 
> Ticks all the boxes for me......proper craftsmans skills, computers and bikes. A match made in heaven. I genuinely cant wait for the next update.........(wake me up if im sleeping please.)


Thanks @CAPSLOCKSTUCK , you're welcome.



uuuaaaaaa said:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho que fizeste até agora, muito bom! (Sorry guys, but I'm congratulating a fellow Portuguese in our language, hope that you don't mind!)


Obrigado @uuuaaaaaa, não sabia que eras português, ainda mais para vir até porque este projecto está longe de terminar.
Thanks @uuuaaaaaa, didn't know you are from Portugal, there is more to come and by the way lots to do until finish this project.


xvi said:


> It's a pretty amazing build.


Thanks @xvi.

By second, one small update to finish this post.

The V8 had received rgb lights instead of red,
Shall we see one Cooler Master V8 GTS in purple's original brand color,...
and others too.
First step.




Changed, and first look.







Mounted in proper place.




Cooler Master official color, ( I know, I have a bag with it).

























Thank you all for your support, and remember this:
Have a nice day,
All days are days, one at the time.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 25, 2016)

Greetings, 

Small update with the Cooler Master V8 GTS, "the gpu cooler".

From last time the V8 reach rgb state and now, one of them goes to gpu.

The covers are made in 4mm aluminium thick.




























That´s all for the moment.

Thanks for reading.

Cheers.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 25, 2016)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Small update with the Cooler Master V8 GTS, "the gpu cooler".
> 
> ...



How are you going to get air across the board? VRM, memory etc


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 25, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> How are you going to get air across the board? VRM, memory etc


I did not think about it yet, maybe I may get a solution in time,
However ( possibly) I also maybe use the aluminium plates and some copper behind it.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Here goes one update.

This time I started the calibration of the bike, introduced also the graphics on place, a support for it, first part of lower grill.
Made partial assembly, and of course the paint did not went well ( ?again?).
Pictures on below.
On the front I replace the center stainless steel for regular mesh steel.




Drag bike style, ... no, missing the parachute...








New cover for ROG front panel.







V8 GTS.































Still lots of work to do, but slowly is taking shape.
Until then and have a nice day.

PS: Thank you for your support.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 30, 2016)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here goes one update.
> 
> ...



This is looking insane!!!


----------



## mad_mic3 (Nov 30, 2016)

It's Looking sick as
What trouble are you having with the paint?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 30, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> This is looking insane!!!


Thanks @uuuaaaaaa.


mad_mic3 said:


> It's Looking sick as
> What trouble are you having with the paint?


I did used the synthetic thinner instead of nitrocelulosic diluent and making it in Winter is not a clever idea, however I must continue with synthetic to avoid ink problems.


----------



## mad_mic3 (Nov 30, 2016)

arh, yep that will do it


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 9, 2016)

Greetings,

Here comes an update with the buttons, usb 3.0 and more.

Ongoing the work in front this time I managed to fill the holes with polyester resin and fix the elements in right position. The usb side was going odd and I made two aluminium pieces to cover the excess.
The following pictures on below.





































Thanks for reading, and despite this project taking to long I´m still learning how to make some details/parts.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 27, 2016)

Greetings fellas,

Happy Holidays and a brave new world of 2017.

Update with the engine system.

This time I bring the two Cooler Master V8 GTS in place, one Seidon 120V rad chopped from 120mm to 85mm high, as well space for two 60mm fans.
The graphics has now an improved liquid bloc to memory and vrm.
Made the holes for cable management and it´s pretty much this.
The following pictures.























































That´s all for now,
Thanks for reading and have a brave new world.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2016)

This is just getting amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> This is just getting amazing!!!!!!


Thanks for stopping by bro.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 6, 2017)

Greetings.

Update with rgb vandal switch.

Today I bring the first ever rgb vandal switch, and mean rgb to match the entire project color in one at the time. At this time are made switches in tricolors, blue, red and green.

For a while I was looking for a solution and finally managed to achievement.

This were the steps I took,
The first option is the best, but takes too much time for iron welding as show in third attempt,
In the second I removed the two leds and put wires instead, was going good until the test reveals I lost both red and green colors.
Well the third attempt I didn´t finish because was getting difficult the welding after remove the white layer.
The fourth is only to show the missing weld points will get malfunction of the led strip.
The fifth is the good one that allowed me the completion of this feature.
And below is the Elewind PM 221 disassembled.




Reading for rgb.








The failures that lead to success.













Upgraded, Appearance intact.




Democracy!


























































That´s all for now, next time will be more.

Have a brave new year, all the way long.

.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 20, 2017)

Greetings folks,

Update with assembling, rgb test, sleeving with paracord 550, ect.

The two former weeks allowed me to push "almost" to finish line of the Bellardo ZMR 500V4.
Solved the ink issue by hand paint with brush, better conditions for me and less time to complete the process, around 24 hours between each lair.
The assembling process in a pain, luckily I have a special box that help keep thoughts on proper place.
The following pictures.
Enter the main bios.




Engine.
Make some impact.







BTW was mean to be a wheel instead a box?







Avatar.














Lights.


































Almost there.




That´s all at the moment, more later.

Thanks for stopping by .


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 20, 2017)

truly a feast for the eyeballs great build and great build thread


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 20, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> truly a feast for the eyeballs great build and great build thread


Thanks bro, appreciated.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Jan 20, 2017)

this is one of the best builds ive ever seen.

cant wait for the final result!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 21, 2017)

verycharbroiled said:


> this is one of the best builds ive ever seen.
> 
> cant wait for the final result!


Thanks mate,
And, btw my avatar will be alive, lol.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
Ensemble the various sections in one build.
For the last remains the ssd tray and fix the rear lights cable.
Pics on below.




















No rear lights.
















Until then,
Cheers.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 21, 2017)

ST.o.CH said:


> Hi everyone,
> Ensemble the various sections in one build.
> For the last remains the ssd tray and fix the rear lights cable.
> Pics on below.
> ...



Absolutely Brutal mod! Looking epic!


----------



## mad_mic3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Executed sweetly, now time for you to find some whindy hills to take for a burl


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh man!!!!!!!!! Amazing build!!!!!   

Can't wait to see the front forks and front wheel!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 22, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Absolutely Brutal mod! Looking epic!


Thanks @uuuaaaaaa .


mad_mic3 said:


> Executed sweetly, now time for you to find some whindy hills to take for a burl


Thanks @mad_mic3 .


stinger608 said:


> Oh man!!!!!!!!! Amazing build!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the front forks and front wheel!


Thanks @stinger608 , but doesn´t have front wheel lol.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 23, 2017)

Greetings,

Today I finally have finished the Bellardo ZMR 500V4.

This project has been made possible by Sofia Mota and Cooler Master Portugal.




Not much work, only the ssd tray with 3,5" support, also tweaked the rear lights.

Pictures next.





































Full size.





































Also thank you for your support.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 23, 2017)

Your mods by far are my favorite, great build!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 23, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Your mods by far are my favorite, great build!


Thanks bro, appreciated.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 24, 2017)

One of the best mods I have ever seen! Absolutely epic build! Congratulations!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 24, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> One of the best mods I have ever seen! Absolutely epic build! Congratulations!


Thanks @uuuaaaaaa , you´re welcome.


----------

